# Sand Or Crushed Coral?



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

what do you like better/recommend?

right now i have play sand form homedepot but my tank is now empty.

crushed coral http://www.petco.com/product/105564/Nat ... Substrates

sand? http://www.petco.com/product/7534/Natur ... 0Sand-7534

what type of sand do you use? color?


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

not going crushed coral read more about it. what do you think of this?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753226

or some Silica sand?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll find a lot of people recommend pool filter sand which seems to work rather well. I use Caribsea something or other, aragonite, can never remember what it's called, smaller grain than what you linked, no complaints.

Edit: Pretty sure it's Aragamax Select.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think what I may try is rerinsing the play sand I have now. Not sure yet


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I use pool filter sand mixed with Caribsea aragonite


----------



## dollunit (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been using the Caribsea Aragonite. Stuff is great and looks awesome. Does show the pooh alot though, so I have been vaccuming more than ususal. Also, if you have a filter where the water goes through the impeller befor being filtered, this stuff will tear your impeller up, even w/ pre-filter sponges.


----------

